# Educate me about Shetlands?



## Tremor (Jul 10, 2012)

I LOVE the look of Shetlands along with the height. However, I am not as familiar with the breed as much as I would like.

I would like to start out by saying that I am a fan of Royal Red Viking as well as Michigan bred Shetlands. If I am correct they are mostly Moderns? Yes?

I am curious though. The majority of shetlands I see are Moderns. I am saying that as an outsider as well. I am not familiar with the Classics and Foundations.

I was wondering if you guys could educate me on the different types of Shetlands...and of course share pictures of your own!






Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 10, 2012)

I am interested in this topic also as I recently got my first shetland. She is a Foundation.


----------



## donna123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear Tremor,

Thank you for liking Royal Red Viking as he was my father's head herdsire for many years. We lost him this year at age 32.

It is hard to put into enough words to convey Classic, foundation and modern and I would love to show you the differences at our farm.

You are always welcome to come visit us and we are easy to find, close to I 35 near Story City.

Feel free to e-mail me at any time. I would love to have you come and visit

[email protected]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my Foundation shetland ground driving. She is coming along well. I've had her about 4 months. We are in the very early stages of driving. She is my first Shetland and my first mare. At a recent show I spent some time talking with Shetland owners/trainers. There seems to be a concensus that shetlands are different than miniatures in temperament.

Tipsey is 36". I am planning to hardship her into AMHR as soon as I get a judge and a steward in the same place to measure her.

www.cassphoto.com/tipsey7-10-12.jpg

www.cassphoto.com/tipsey7-10.jpg


----------



## charlottein (Jul 11, 2012)

I found this on Google:

http://www.blackdraft.com/typesofshetlands.htm


----------



## Norah (Jul 11, 2012)

I have 2 Michigan mares, both are very nice classic type. I also have an AMHA and a native shetland ... so i have 3 totally different horses .The ASPC horses are very sensative , intelligent , and high srtung, "hot" horses. My girls spook more then the others. They both need more care , such as blankets ( only when I have clipped them) they WANT to be in the stall at night , and they dont like the rain. One mare is a bit hotter then the other , and is a stall walker, she needs to be fed 3 o 4 meals a day , they need their suplimented feeds , my mare can not live on hay alone. Despite the extra work I love them !!they are elegant , refined , they keep a nice figure all year long , you never have that "short, stout , pot belly " thing. With all new purchases, do your homework , flip through the "Journal" as many as you can , and circle or dog ear the horses that you like , then research them , and you will discover why you like them so much .. write a list of whats important to you , even the small things ....I dont like deep girths , I dont like long backs ... thats just me , but if I buy a horse because the price and pedigree is great but the girth is deep I will always look at the girth and kick myself for buying that horse. So IMO really take your time , and ask questions .


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That's interesting that you are from Iowa and you are only seeing Moderns mostly. Iowa is the heart of the Classic and Foundation divisions with Area 5 a close second.

Please pick up my PM I sent you for further information.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 14, 2012)

I think a lot of times people unfamiliar with Shetlands see the refined build of even the Classics and think they are looking at Moderns when they aren't actually. The number of Modern/Modern Pleasure ponies is small in comparison to the number of Classic/Foundation ponies though we are seeing a resurgance in their popularity. I have all types on my website.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2012)

The vast majority of American Shetlands are classics (and foundation falls into this category). Moderns are kind of rare!

Michigans (Taylor pony farm) is well known for breeding quality moderns AND classics.

I also believe the Royal pony farm specializes in classics. The moderns are the really high stepping ponies, classics are the refined, pretty ponies you may be thinking of...


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 18, 2012)

Royal pony farm is mostly known for foundation, but they have classics as well. There are several more farms out there than Taylor's, although Taylor's have been doing classics, modern pleasures and moderns for over 4 decades and have really honed their blood lines. Emerald Glenn Farm is well known for both foundation and classics, as well as Rhapsody Shetlands.

The Rock O/E bloodlines are well known classics bloodlines, and it goes on and on. Research is good, but it takes time, I am on my 10th year and still learning some of the older bloodlines that make up what is today's classics and foundations.

My farm raises classics, modern pleasures and show ponies, but to get to some of it I have modern bloodlines - Ramble Ridge Rocket, Michigan, etc.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 23, 2012)

Royal may show a lot of Foundation now but they are Classic breeders first and foremost though they've been breeding since the 1940's and up until the mid 1980's everything was shown like Moderns are now, there were no different types in the show ring. Bellevue Farm is one of the few farms that specializes in the Over 42" Classics.

Also, not all ASPC/AMHR ponies are Classics or Foundation. There have always been Moderns small enough to measure and show AMHR. Some notable examples would be P.P.S. Eternal Love http://grassmere-ky.com/ppseternallove.html and RFP Timed to Perfection http://excaliberstables.com/


----------



## Sandee (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's my guy that is small enough for AMHR but in Shetland would go (I think) Modern Pleasure (mostly because of his height). This is my granddaughter on him for leadline after an AMHR show.

I should also mention that he has already enough points for his HOF in Park Harness for AMHR over.


----------

